

Does anyone know of local area data similar to how craigslist is laid out? - IanMechura

I've been scouring the net looking for this data.<p>For instance it is easy to find a list of cities, zip codes, counties etc. But I am looking for something more local. Any help locating a similar data set would be very much appreciated.<p>For instance:<p>In SF Bay Area You can find:<p>San Francisco
South Bay
East Bay
Peninsula
North Bay
Santa Cruz
======
justin0469
Options:

<http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/index.html> (each state has it's own page)
<http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/maps/ohio_map.html>
<http://quickfacts.census.gov/cgi-bin/qfd/lookup?state=39000>

<http://proximityone.com/zipequiv.htm>

[http://www.spatialinsights.com/catalog/downloads/products/32...](http://www.spatialinsights.com/catalog/downloads/products/32/MSAtoCounty.pdf)

